# Reloading Kit



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

I have been looking into getting a reloading set up for a while now. I found one that looks good and I picked it up, bought it online so im waiting to get it. Can anyone tell me if this is a good starter kit? Here is a link to the kit I got:

RCBS EXPLORER RELOADING KIT


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks like a good one, I prefer a beam scale personally but a lot of people use digital scales.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well i cant chase a lot of links but RCBS is good. To save a bunch of nonsense buy spherical powder and measure it out by the dipper full. Hard to get a double dipper into the case and can prevent drunk non injuneer folks from hurting their guns. Looks like they have now went high tech. When I got started the kit cost ten bucks and you had to buy a plastic hammer to knock out and reseat the primers. What is a tumbler?
Lee Precision the Innovative Leader in Reloading Equipment


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You already ordered it so post a review for others once you receive it.

I agree with the Lee, but go with the turret press.

A tumbler is used to clean and prep used brass for reloading. To remove any contaminants for before reloading. Used kind of like using soap, if your familiar with that?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Sounds like a good kit. Enjoy yourself with it. I spend allot of hours at my reloading bench and find it very relaxing. More importantly my shot groups are allot tighter with rounds that I have hand loaded then commercial ammo.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I think it's a good beginners kit and RCBS makes a good product. I have the RCBS rock chucker and still use it to reload 5.56. But for everything else I use Dillon Precision . I find the 5.56 work flow works best using a single stage press.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This came up about a month ago. I ordered and got one. It's good to go. I have a nice set up already so this is just a barter piece for me later on.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Tennessee said:


> I think it's a good beginners kit and RCBS makes a good product. I have the RCBS rock chucker and still use it to reload 5.56. But for everything else I use Dillon Precision . I find the 5.56 work flow works best using a single stage press.


I agree,but I still load "Blasting" ammo on the RL550B.
69 and 77 SMK's OTM's see the Rockchucker


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

I will definitely get a review on it as soon as I get it and get a little more hands on with the kit and reloading.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Good buy! It should serve you well for many years. Go slow, safety first. If you know someone who reloads, ask for some guidance. One additional thing that I harp on, is keep a log book. Someday you WILL be glad that you did. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> I agree,but I still load "Blasting" ammo on the RL550B.
> 69 and 77 SMK's OTM's see the Rockchucker


Its not that I can't reload 5.56 with my RL550. It's that when I pick up my brass at the range, I don't know if its mine. So I have to treat each piece of brass as if it wasn't. Below is my 5.56 reload process. So far I haven't found a turret press that will do all the steps needed in one pass to process my brass without a die change. Dillon has a case trimmer die and swage die but there is not enough stages for all the dies.

Clean brass using a Frankford Arsenal Quick-n-EZ Case Tumbler
Resize and deprime using the RCBS die
Check and trim case to length using (Little Crow case trimmer)
Clean again using a Frankford Arsenal Quick-n-EZ Case Tumbler
Clean primer pocket
Swage primer pocket using the RCBS primer pocket swager
Prime using the RCBS automatic primer feed
Load power and set bullet.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yes, you will want to add calipers (a dial caliper is great) for measuring the case length and the overall loaded length, a case trimmer with pilots for the calibers you load, and a primer pocker reamer or swage to remove the crimps from cases with primer crimps. I oringinally got the Ruckchucker press and it is still in great condition after 42 years. I also have a Lyman turret press that I use as a single stage press.


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

Well its been about two weeks since I received the kit, been reading a lot and trying to figure the best powders to start with (think im going to try the Hodgdon HS-6 for 9mm and 40S&W). Haven't actually started to reload yet, a little more expensive to start than I thought but will be soon, also waiting for a bench. But overall im pretty happy with the set up I got, only thing I need to get right away, other than dies and a tumbler, is a stand for my powder dispenser (or whatever its called


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

taps50 -

Anything you would recommended or wish you learned before you reloaded your first round? Or that embarrassing mistake that if you knew better you would not of made (i.e. dropping brass on the floor, feeding gun powder to the dog) or just general advice from a newbie to a soon to be newbie....


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

Right now the only thing I would suggest would be to pick up a reloading manual and read through it. Lot of good information in the one my kit came with. Other than that I just wish I would have started collecting my brass at the range way before I did. Good luck starting out and be safe, not only with the powder but also with the primers.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There are a few systems most are good . Like what brand oil to use there will be countless ways to look at it. We went with a Lee setup after a long look at what was out there. Main reason My sons was going to put the time into learning it first and passing on his knowledge to us latter. He had someone he knew well that used the Lee system and had been reloading for years. We used some of his reloads. Going with a lee just shorten the learning curve a bit by having the source right there.
So far the 9mm and 38's we have reload have been flawless . This winter the 5.56 will go to the press.
Sometimes to just have to pick one and go with it. What is best who the heck knows the answerer maybe a mix not every manufactures gets every part of the system prefect.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Reloading is my favorite pastime.. I use the Lee Breechlock press mostly (I also have the lee breechlock hand press for field loading) but I have a Rock Chucker as well. I reload for every firearm I have and cast my own for most... Read the reloading manuals cover to cover to get the basics down before jumping in, Maybe see if you can find a mentor at a local range that can show you safely all the ins and outs of reloading.

mostly... have fun and be safe


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I haven't found pistol powder around to save my life. Anybody got suggestions?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Pistol powders are pretty scarce here as well but luckily I started picking up reloading supplies (powder, primers, cases etc.. ) right after Obummer got elected the first time. I have enough to last the rest of my life time and my kids life times.. I also cast my own boolits ("boolit" is used to distinguish between a home cast lead projectile rather then a commercial bullet ) and I have enough lead alloy for my grandkids to keep the casting going.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Most shotgun powders also have pistol loads that work well too.
Go to Hodgdon - The Gun Powder People and click on the reloading banner. They list loads for Winchester, IMR and hodgdon powders.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I haven't found pistol powder around to save my life. Anybody got suggestions?


I have been loading pistol rounds with Red Dot. It's cheap and works great in just about every pistol caliber.


----------

